# Photo Gallery: Audi Q5 Facelift Fully Exposed, Including hybrid, S-line & Off-Road Optics



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi Q5 facelift (or P.I. for product improvement) has been revealed in a collection of marketing photos discovered today. We noticed a few shots posted this evening by Audi Deutschland on Facebook and have since dug around for a larger mix of shots. We've gathered them all in our photo gallery section and have grouped them into known Q5 product variants including the Q5, Q5 hybrid, Q5 S-line and Q5 with Exterior Optics Package (off-road look).

Below is a selection of photos with itemization of what we're seeing in the photos. At the bottom is a link to our photo gallery and more.

First, above, is the headlight of the Q5 facelift. You'll catch the top corner of the re-shaped signature Audi grille along with the new solid-look LED daytime running light headlight design.










This blue example looks like a standard spec Q5 offering. The aforementioned grille and headlight changes are most easily identifiable but we see a few more changes. Note the subtly changed sideskirt and the new lower front air intakes (right and left) design.










At the rear, the most obvious change in the design is that of the taillight. While the basic shape does not appear to have changed, the visual LED light display appears to be changed considerably.










This interior shot shows some other subtle changes. Like the A4 and A5 B8 platform mates, interior changes are subtle. Most notable is the new steering wheel design.










This side shot shows a good-looking new wheel design that was also visible on a photo originating in the German press this week that leaked the facelifted Q5 first.










Carefully examining this collection of Q5 photos, this is the only shot that we believe depicts the S-line package. Note the nose with slightly more aggressive lower lip and different intake designs at either side. The look is very consistent we've seen of the front end design on Audi R8 facelift test mules.










The pre-facelift version of the exterior optics package you see here was called the 'Exterior Optics Package'. Essentially this fairly rare body package for the Q5 gives the crossover more of an Audi allroad inspired look with fender flares and aluminum brightwork.










Four shots in the mix depict the Q5 hybrid. Audi of America waited for the facelift to introduce the 2.0 TFSI-powered Q5 hybrid into the market. With the updated Q5 due in the American market by August, expect the hybrid to follow not long behind petrol offerings like 2.0 TFSI and 3.0 TFSI.

See the remaining photos in our photo gallery.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi Q5 Facelift *

For more information on the facelifted Q5, see more materials now live at the German market Audi website linked below.

* Audi.de *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Fairly subtle updates all around... more importantly when does the 3.0TDI show up?


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Press release also very briefly talks about the new 2.0T with the port and direct injection and the integrated exhaust manifold, do you know when that is coming to the US?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

chewym;bt1812 said:


> Press release also very briefly talks about the new 2.0T with the port and direct injection and the integrated exhaust manifold, do you know when that is coming to the US?


I don't know. I will ask. My guess is that it will be change that goes into effect with MY2013 for the USA because that's about the time we get this facelift as well as all the other B8 product plus A6 2.0 TFSI.


----------



## suqingkkkk (Sep 27, 2012)

====== http://www.*********.com ======
Hello!! Fashion,low price,the good shopping places,
free shipping and quantity discount, 
Air/jordan/shoes(1-24) $40,
Air/max/shoes $41,
Nike/shox/shoes $40,
Air/Force/one $40, 
Nike/Dunk/Shoes $42,
handbags $40, 
Jeans $39, 
T-Shirt $20,
belt $18, sunglasses $16,
(NFL MLB NBA NHL) jerseys $25,
Accept credit card and cash payments
====== http://www.*********.com ======


----------

